# Young Families



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

I noted another thread was closed as the person asked for advice on his young family coming to Manila and was informed that the place was not for young families. In Manila there are a number of young families here and support networks, schooling, health clinics, organised activities etc all related to this. All the expats with young children I know in Manila (and I know a few), are enjoying their time here. Places such as Fort, Makati and Alabang are laden with young expat parents pushing prams. Crikey, there's a lovely Argentinian couple with a pre-school bubs on the street behind me here in Pasig.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Billfish said:


> I noted another thread was closed as the person asked for advice on his young family coming to Manila and was informed that the place was not for young families. In Manila there are a number of young families here and support networks, schooling, health clinics, organised activities etc all related to this. All the expats with young children I know in Manila (and I know a few), are enjoying their time here. Places such as Fort, Makati and Alabang are laden with young expat parents pushing prams. Crikey, there's a lovely Argentinian couple with a pre-school bubs on the street behind me here in Pasig.


I was thinking same thing. One thing he'd want Guranteed is education or schooling allowance and if possible get kids into the International School in The Fort area. Lots of US govt employees via embassy are in the same boat, As Will I when we move back and try with young kids to make a go of it. No reason for the thread to be closed. We all have different needs, challenges and life phases to deal with besides simy retirement.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Lots of young expat families around the FilInvest area Alabang too. 
Strolling FilInvest past day light with their babies en tow.


----------

